# pretty in pink



## wuwu (Oct 1, 2006)

here's my sub-adult female orchid that's turned a rich, intense shape of pink in her hind legs.












and here's her next door neighbor, the L4 p. wahlbergii, that tried to imitate her. he changed colors within a day!


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome. Can't wait until mine are that big.


----------



## chris_photo (Oct 1, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## worldofmantis (Oct 1, 2006)

wow thats really kool how the spiny can change colors that dramatically


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 1, 2006)

don't know but my female does (my male died)


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, she is looking lovely.

What conditions are you keeping her...high humidity?


----------



## wuwu (Oct 2, 2006)

> Wow, she is looking lovely. What conditions are you keeping her...high humidity?


thanks. i'm not keeping her in high humidity, i just spray once a day, or every other day. she always turns this pink when she's close to shedding or after she's had a huge meal. she did this last time too. i remember i wrote a post about it, saying how i thought mantids could only change colors after they molt.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 2, 2006)

wow that's quite an intense pink on the orchid. if it's not humidity maybe it's just that it's from a batch that turns more pink than most? though strange that the wahlbergii would go pink too (tho i read they sometimes go by visual cues for colour changing). or perhaps when they are sprayed the water doesnt escape? dunno, ace pics tho!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 4, 2006)

All my orchid mantis turn into darker or pink color prior to molting but not spiny flower mantis. Spiny flower mantis respond to surrounding color, humidity, and also light to color changes IMO. It is interesting.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 12, 2006)

If there's anything that could get my fiance to appreciate mantids at all, it would be a pink one. ;-)


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow she is beautiful!

I have a rather large European Mantis and have really wanted an Orchid mantis but am having a bit of difficulty finding some, I may have to wait till spring.

Either way she looks nice and healthy!

If she has babies Ill trade you some Europeans!  

V


----------

